
Your phone number turns into your email address: “Mailcell” - kvolkangunduz
We’ve just launched a new application called “Mailcell” which allows users can send e-mails directly to the phone numbers without typing an e-mail address! Users simply type the phone number of whom they’ll going to send their e-mail to. Your phone number turns into your email address.<p>You may find our news link below;
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.cnnturk.com&#x2F;bilim-teknoloji&#x2F;is-dunyasinin-whatsappi-olmaya-aday-mailcell
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hurriyet.com.tr&#x2F;is-dunyasinin-whatsappi-olmaya-aday-mailcell-40404241
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.sabah.com.tr&#x2F;teknoloji&#x2F;2017&#x2F;03&#x2F;24&#x2F;sirket-ici-yazismalarda-yeni-donem-mailcell
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.dunya.com&#x2F;tekno-trend&#x2F;mailcell-120-ayri-ulkeden-indirildi-haberi-355508
Regards,
Kamil Volkan Gündüz
Mailcell: +905428261202
Mailcell: +905303932034
======
cauterized
Honestly, that sounds awful. I already guard my phone number more closely than
my email because a) spam calls are more disruptive than spam email, and b)
it's easy to make a throwaway or catch-all email; throwaway phone numbers are
harder to obtain. To the point that phone numbers are being used by some
systems as an identifying datum. Hell no.

